# Cell Phone Annie



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I admit isn't been awhile since I was last in Thailand although I've been to Vietnam, Cambodia, Philippines and other places in the interim. One of the oddities I was struck with, and I wonder if it's true in Thailand as well is the epidemic of cell phone users.

While in the Philippines it would seem everyone from 10 - 35 literally lived on their cell phone. Keep in mind that they are dirt poor in the Phlippines yet everyone seemed to not only be able to own one but also pay the monthly bill which isn't cheap. I didn't attempt to separate out text messaging from calls as it really didn't matter to me but aside from wondering how they could afford a cell phone and the air time they were burning up I was also wondering how they could ever get anything done at work - though I'm sure most had no job. Which brought me back to "how can they afford it?" 

Thailand has a far better economy, a better government [yep!] and there seem to be more jobs for young and old. Is the "Cell Phone Annie" syndrome alive and well in Thailand too? It's epidemic in the US to. I'll see 4-8 friends together at a table and not one is talking to the other. They're ALL text messaging their absent friends [I think they're not there] or talking on the phone. What do they have to talk about? Maybe it's my generational gap talking and, yes, I DID talk on the telephone as a kid [usually to a girl] but how does anyone get anything done in life? Is this an epidemic in Thailand [as I fear it is] or are the Thais a bit smarter than the Philippines? Same is true to a lesser degree in Japan and not so evident in Cambodia or Vietnam. 'It's a puzzlement. Enlightenment wanted

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> I admit isn't been awhile since I was last in Thailand although I've been to Vietnam, Cambodia, Philippines and other places in the interim. One of the oddities I was struck with, and I wonder if it's true in Thailand as well is the epidemic of cell phone users.
> 
> While in the Philippines it would seem everyone from 10 - 35 literally lived on their cell phone. Keep in mind that they are dirt poor in the Phlippines yet everyone seemed to not only be able to own one but also pay the monthly bill which isn't cheap. I didn't attempt to separate out text messaging from calls as it really didn't matter to me but aside from wondering how they could afford a cell phone and the air time they were burning up I was also wondering how they could ever get anything done at work - though I'm sure most had no job. Which brought me back to "how can they afford it?"
> 
> ...


Its an epidemic and then some here. Everyone has a mobile. There are maybe a few redeeming features here though - mbile phone call are very cheap here (cheaper than land line calls), so many pople do not have land line numbers. Most people are Pay As You Go too which helps keep the bills under control.

I see girls on step through moped chatting on their mobiles all the time here (usually doing 15KPM in the middle lane!). 

There is also a lot of hoice phone-wise here, with good knock-offs too (phones that cost $500 in the west are copied and sold for $20).


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Its an epidemic and then some here. Everyone has a mobile. There are maybe a few redeeming features here though - mbile phone call are very cheap here (cheaper than land line calls), so many pople do not have land line numbers. Most people are Pay As You Go too which helps keep the bills under control.
> 
> I see girls on step through moped chatting on their mobiles all the time here (usually doing 15KPM in the middle lane!).
> 
> There is also a lot of hoice phone-wise here, with good knock-offs too (phones that cost $500 in the west are copied and sold for $20).



Hi Khwaamlap,

I guess the good news is cell phones are cheap and so is text messaging, twittering and making calls but how do they ever get any work done or study or whatever? Television - which should have and could have been a blessing turned out to rot most people's brains as they sit glued to the boob tube for hours on end. Now, with the advent of this new razzle dazzle cell phone industry [invented by us, sadly] they are using up the rest of their days - and their lives - pissing it away chatting or twittering [still don't know exactly what that is] or facebooking or texting. Yet another American curse. First we gave the world McDonald's hamburgers [and hypertension and heart disease and obesity] then the damned television [yep, us yanks again] and not this God rotting cell phone. Oh, can't forget this computer I'm pounding away on either!  Hopefully your gf/w doesn't believe in them - but I'm probably being WAY too optimistic! I wonder if "pillows" are able to line up their next "customer" while engaged [sort of] with their current customer! I guess that would be an efficient use of the technology, eh? 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi Khwaamlap,
> 
> I guess the good news is cell phones are cheap and so is text messaging, twittering and making calls but how do they ever get any work done or study or whatever? Television - which should have and could have been a blessing turned out to rot most people's brains as they sit glued to the boob tube for hours on end. Now, with the advent of this new razzle dazzle cell phone industry [invented by us, sadly] they are using up the rest of their days - and their lives - pissing it away chatting or twittering [still don't know exactly what that is] or facebooking or texting. Yet another American curse. First we gave the world McDonald's hamburgers [and hypertension and heart disease and obesity] then the damned television [yep, us yanks again] and not this God rotting cell phone. Oh, can't forget this computer I'm pounding away on either!  Hopefully your gf/w doesn't believe in them - but I'm probably being WAY too optimistic! I wonder if "pillows" are able to line up their next "customer" while engaged [sort of] with their current customer! I guess that would be an efficient use of the technology, eh?
> 
> Serendipity2


 Mrs has a mobile - as do I - but they do not run her life completely. She still calls a lot more than I do, for me its a tool, for her its a way to keep nattering to her mates.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Mrs has a mobile - as do I - but they do not run her life completely. She still calls a lot more than I do, for me its a tool, for her its a way to keep nattering to her mates.



KhwaamLap,

I think girls are a lot more addicted to just chattering while men [beyond their teens] view it as a business tool. Girls like to gather around the water well and shoot the breeze. Men couldn't care less - unless its to a member of the opposite sex! And that's to GET sex! I'm wondering if girls view the telephone as a liberating device to reduce their reliance on us men. Drats, the secret is out!


----------



## starryme (Aug 6, 2009)

ouch! I'm a Filipino and it's so true..however, sending text messages is more rampant than mobile talk as the airtime is priced higher compared to call costs here in Thailand.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

starryme said:


> ouch! I'm a Filipino and it's so true..however, sending text messages is more rampant than mobile talk as the airtime is priced higher compared to call costs here in Thailand.



Hi starryme,

Are you a Filipino or Filipina? My concern about cell phone use is that when one is talking or texting they're not working or doing much of anything more than amusing themselves yet many are living under the burden of crushing poverty. I often see a group of young people together - and every one is on their cell phone talking to someone else. Why don't they share that time with each other? Guess I'm an antique but I don't get it. I think its pretty widespread around the world and like a bad drug. 

Ludite Serendipity2


----------



## starryme (Aug 6, 2009)

a Filipina

^yup, I understand what you said and it's true. We sometimes send text messages even if it's not important....

on the lighter side, that shows how connected we are to someone far but then sometimes fails to connect to those who are near... lolz!

^that's a good observation that we should definitely change


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

starryme said:


> a Filipina
> 
> ^yup, I understand what you said and it's true. We sometimes send text messages even if it's not important....
> 
> ...



starryme,

Aha, my good guess that you were a Filipina! I couldn't imagine a male using the Nom de Plume "starryme" unless a ladyboy but who knows - this is the 21st century!  I guess my comments are a bit of a criticism but only because I grew up without cell phones, twitter, facebook, youtube and texting or SMSing which I'm rather glad about but if I'm with my friend I am with them and would never ignore them to be texting or talking on the telephone except emergency or business. When I'm with someone I really do not want to also be tied to making business calls. Aside from that, those become addictions and soon you're 40 or 50 years old and have little to show for your life. I don't think that's good - or spending too much time on this infernal computer either! 

Serendipity2


----------

